# Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboten spielt?



## alc112

I have troubles with the phrase in red:
Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schälft. Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboten spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sport Platz.  
My translation:
La muñeca de Mónica está sentada sobre la cama inferior. Como pueden ver, Pedro está durmiendo. Entonces, ¿quién es el que está jugando en el piso? No, Pedro no está hoy aquí, sino en el gimnasio. 

thanks thanks thanks a lot


----------



## gaer

alc112 said:
			
		

> La muñeca de Mónica está sentada sobre la cama inferior. Como pueden ver, Pedro está durmiendo. Entonces, ¿quién es el que está jugando en el piso? No, Pedro no está hoy aquí, sino en el gimnasio.


I only know a little Spanish, but this is my guess:

Monica's doll is sitting on the lower bed. (Is this a bunk-bed?) As they can see, Pedro is sleeping. So, who is it that is playing on the floor? No, Pedro is not here today, but in the gymnasium (gym).

Warning: ANY of that may be wrong. 

I will leave it to Ralf and the other experts in German to tell you what's wrong, but something is not working. First of all, if we know that Peter is sleeping, how can Pedro be in the gymasium? Or gym? Sportplatz (one word) is on a field, not inside, but I may be misreading your Spanish word. I think. I think you mean "Fußboden", and I'm not sure if just "Boden" would be better.

Como pueden ver would be something like: "Wie sie sehen [können],…" 

You've also added something:

Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schälft. Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboten spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sport Platz.

Now Peter is above (oben). Where did that come from? Is Peter upstairs? On the upper bed? I think something is missing. 

I think we need people who can help with Spanish AND German. 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

I don't think that Peter is sleeping right now. Monica's doll occupying the lower bunk implies that Peter's bed is the one above. Trying to find a somehow useful translation I'd suggest the following. 

"Auf dem unteren Bett sitzt Monikas Puppe. Daran erkennt man, dass Peter oben schläft. Wer ist es nun, der da auf dem Fußboden spielt? (Denn) Peter ist heute nicht da, weil er auf dem Sprtplatz (in der Turnhalle) ist."

"Monica's doll is sitting on the lower bed. Thus Peter would (usually) sleep above. Well, who is it then that is playing on the floor. It's not Peter - he isn't here today because he is in the gym."

But there's a good chance that I might be completely wron as well. 

Ralf


----------



## alc112

I think it would be better if i write the whole text:
Das ist das Zimmer von Peter und Monika. REchs stehet der große Schrank fur die Kleide und die spiel Sachen. Links sind die Betten auf gestellt. Sie stehen über ein ander, damit sie nicht so viel Platz wegnehmen. Was glaubt ihr wohl, wer im oberen stockwerk schälft, Peter oder Monika? Jeder einmal! sie wechseln alle vier wochen ab. Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schälft. Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboten spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sport Platz. Wir werden ihn später dort besuchen. dies hier ist der kleine Klaus von nebenan. Siene eltern sind in die Stadt gefahren. Nun soll Monika ein bißchen auf ihn aufpassen. Das gefällt ihm sicher gut. Er spielt mit der Eisenbahn und den bunten klotzen, die er mitgebracht hat. Hoffentlich macht er Peters auto nicht Kaputt.

My whole translation:
Esta es la habitación de Pedro y Mónica. a la derecha se encuentra un gran armario para los vestidos y juguetes. A la izquierda están las camas. ellas se encunetran una arriba de otra para no ocupar mucho espacio/, ya que no tienen mucho espacio. Por cierto, ¿quién creen que duerme en la cama superior, Pedro o Mónica? ¡Una vez cada uno!. Ellos combian de cama cada cuatro semanas. La muñeca de Mónica está sentada sobre la cama inferior. Como pueden ver, Pedro está durmiendo. Entonces, ¿quién es el que está jugando en el piso? No, Pedro no está hoy aquí, sino en el gimnasio. Nosotros visitaremos después a Pedro. Aquí está el pequeño Nicolas de la casa de al lado. Sus padren han ido a la ciudad. ahora Mónica debe cuidarlo un rato. Seguramente le gusta. El juega con el tren y con bloques de colores que ha traido consigo. ¡Ojalá no rompa el auto de Pedro.



thanks thanks thanks a lot


----------



## Ralf

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think it would be better if i write the whole text:
> Das ist das Zimmer von Peter und Monika. R*e*ch*t*s steht der große Schrank f*ü*r die Kleide*r* und die *S*pielsachen. Links sind die Betten aufgestellt. Sie stehen übereinander, damit sie nicht so viel Platz wegnehmen. Was glaubt ihr wohl, wer im oberen *S*tockwerk schläft_ (besser: Was glaubt ihr wohl, wer oben schälft)_, Peter oder Monika? Jeder einmal! *S*ie wechseln *sich* alle vier *W*ochen ab. Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt _(besser: zurzeit)_ Peter oben schälft. Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußbo*d*en spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sport*p*latz. Wir werden ihn später dort besuchen. *D*ies hier ist der kleine Klaus von nebenan. S*ei*ne *E*ltern sind in die Stadt gefahren. Nun soll Monika ein bißchen auf ihn aufpassen. Das gefällt ihm sicher gut. Er spielt mit der Eisenbahn und den bunten *K*l*ö*tze*r*n, die er mitgebracht hat. Hoffentlich macht er Peters *A*uto nicht *k*aputt.
> 
> My whole translation:
> Esta es la habitación de Pedro y Mónica. a la derecha se encuentra un gran armario para los vestidos y juguetes. A la izquierda están las camas. ellas se encunetran una arriba de otra para no ocupar mucho espacio/, ya que no tienen mucho espacio. Por cierto, ¿quién creen que duerme en la cama superior, Pedro o Mónica? ¡Una vez cada uno!. Ellos combian de cama cada cuatro semanas. La muñeca de Mónica está sentada sobre la cama inferior. Como pueden ver, Pedro está durmiendo (???arriba???). Entonces, ¿quién es el que está jugando en el piso? No, Pedro no está hoy aquí, sino en el gimnasio (*campo deportivo*)*.* Nosotros visitaremos después a Pedro. Aquí está el pequeño Nicolas de la casa de al lado. Sus padren han ido a la ciudad. ahora Mónica debe cuidarlo un rato. Seguramente le gusta. El juega con el tren y con bloques de colores que ha traido consigo. ¡Ojalá no rompa el auto de Pedro.
> 
> thanks thanks thanks a lot


Well, in this context the extract in your previous post isn't confusing at all. Unfortunately I don't know Spanish. So I'm not able to help you with the translation. What I would suggest is to translate (DE) "Sportplatz" as (EN) "sports ground" = (SP) "campo deportivo" because (SP) "gimnasio" is (EN) "gymnasium" = (DE) "Turnhalle".

The red marked sentence in question translated to English is:

"But that's not Peter playing on the floor, is he?"

Perhaps someone who reads this can check your Spanish translation.

Ralf


----------



## alc112

Ralf said:
			
		

> Well, in this context the extract in your previous post isn't confusing at all. Unfortunately I don't know Spanish. So I'm not able to help you with the translation. What I would suggest is to translate (DE) "Sportplatz" as (EN) "sports ground" = (SP) "campo deportivo" because (SP) "gimnasio" is (EN) "gymnasium" = (DE) "Turnhalle".
> 
> The red marked sentence in question translated to English is:
> 
> "But that's not Peter playing on the floor, is he?"
> 
> Perhaps someone who reads this can check your Spanish translation.
> 
> Ralf


 
Danke Schön. Ich verstehe englisch. I can't form sentences by myself in german, it's very difficult to me but i'm very good at translating.
BTW how do i say what i have said before this question?
Thanks again


----------



## Ralf

alc112 said:
			
		

> ...BTW how do i say what i have said before this question?


I'm not sure I understood what you've meant by 'before this question'. Should there be something to be said in English, German or Spanish?  

Ralf


----------



## alc112

Ralf said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I understood what you've meant by 'before this question'. Should there be something to be said in English, German or Spanish?
> 
> Ralf


 
Sorry 
How would i say " I can't form sentences by myself in german, it's very difficult to me but i'm very good at translating." in german?

Thank you


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Sorry
> How would i say " I can't form sentences by myself in german, it's very difficult to me but i'm very good at translating." in german?
> 
> Thank you



Ich selbst kann keine Sätze auf Deutsch bilden, das ist sehr schwierig für mich, aber ich bin gut im Übersetzen.


----------



## Whodunit

There're many alternatives, but it would be to much to list all of them.


----------



## alc112

whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich selbst kann keine Sätze auf Deutsch bilden, das ist sehr schwierig für mich, aber ich bin gut im Übersetzen.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## gaer

Das ist das Zimmer von Peter und Monika. Rechts steht der große Schrank fur die Kleider und die Spielsachen. Links sind die Betten auf gestellt. Sie stehen über einander, damit sie nicht so viel Platz wegnehmen. Was glaubt ihr wohl, wer im oberen stockwerk schälft, Peter oder Monika? Jeder einmal! Sie wechseln alle vier wochen ab. Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schälft. 

Okay. NOW it's clear. NORMALLY Peter sleeps on the top bed RIGHT NOW. (The doll is on the bottom, and we assume it is Monika's.) They switch beds every 4 weeks. 

Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboden spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sportplatz. Wir werden ihn später dort besuchen. Dies hier ist der kleine Klaus von nebenan. Siene eltern sind in die Stadt gefahren. Nun soll Monika ein bißchen auf ihn aufpassen. Das gefällt ihm sicher gut. Er spielt mit der Eisenbahn und den bunten Klotzen, die er mitgebracht hat. Hoffentlich macht er Peters Auto nicht Kaputt.

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Das ist das Zimmer von Peter und Monika. Rechts steht der große Schrank f*ü*r die Kleider und die Spielsachen. Links sind die Betten auf gestellt. Sie stehen über einander, damit sie nicht so viel Platz wegnehmen. Was glaubt ihr wohl, wer im oberen stockwerk schälft, Peter oder Monika? Jeder einmal! Sie wechseln alle vier wochen ab. Monikas Puppe sitzt auf dem unterem Bett. Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schälft.
> 
> Okay. NOW it's clear. NORMALLY Peter sleeps on the top bed RIGHT NOW. (The doll is on the bottom, and we assume it is Monika's.) They switch beds every 4 weeks.
> 
> Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboden spielt? Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sportplatz. Wir werden ihn später dort besuchen. Dies hier ist der kleine Klaus von nebenan. S*ei*ne *E*ltern sind in die Stadt gefahren. Nun soll Monika ein bi*ss*chen auf ihn aufpassen. Das gefällt ihm sicher gut. Er spielt mit der Eisenbahn und den bunten Kl*ö*tzen, die er mitgebracht hat. Hoffentlich macht er Peters Auto nicht *k*aputt.
> 
> Gaer



I corrected some other mistakes.


----------



## Liana

Hola,

tu traducción está muy bien!

Las frases siguiente traduciría de este modo. Espero que te ayude!

>Daran erkennt ihr, daß jetzt Peter oben schläft. Das ist doch nicht der Peter, der da auf dem Fußboten spielt?
>Por consiguiente(por eso) pueden ver (percibir) que Peter duerme (en la cama)arriba. Pero, ése que está jugando en el suelo no es Peter?
>Nein, Peter ist heute nicht da, er ist auf dem Sport Platz. Wir werden ihn später dort besuchen.
>No, Peter no está hoy, está en el campo de deportes. Más tarde le vistarémos ahí.

Saludos de Alemania


----------



## alc112

¡¡¡Muchas gracias a todos!!!
Danke schön!!!
Thank you all!!!


----------



## gaer

whodunit said:
			
		

> I corrected some other mistakes.


I missed "Klötzen", bisschen and a few other things.


----------



## alc112

gaer said:
			
		

> I missed "Klötzen", bisschen and a few other things.


 
thank you Gaer but in my fotocopies bisschen is wrote bißchen.
I think that's why the book is very old and my german teacher too. she's 72 years old and is the only teacher who teaches german in my city and is a friend of my mum.
Regards


----------



## gaer

alc112 said:
			
		

> thank you Gaer but in my fotocopies bisschen is wrote bißchen.
> I think that's why the book is very old and my german teacher too. she's 72 years old and is the only teacher who teaches german in my city and is a friend of my mum.
> Regards


My comment was aimed at myself. Bisschen follows the new rules. I sometimes forget myself. 

I would not worry about the old rules vs. the new ones except that it's good to know that things have changed, and you might as well learn to spell using the new rules. 

Gaer


----------

